# I miss this stuff...



## Camden

From 3-31-09


----------



## 2COR517

I know! Get my first deposit in 4 months, but probably 5, even 6 months before we start. I was picking on my buddy the other day. It had been raining for a day nonstop and I texted him asking if he wished it were snow. He wasn't amused.


----------



## ATV Plow King

Cant wait to stay up for 2 days straight plowing :redbounce I love it. COFFEE is my best friend.


----------



## cretebaby

> I miss this stuff...


I heard 'dat :redbounce:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


----------



## Longae29

I'm getting excited already for the upcoming season payup


----------



## grandview

I don't really miss it that much!


----------



## Luther

ATV Plow King;783676 said:


> Cant wait to stay up for 2 days straight plowing :redbounce I love it. COFFEE is my best friend.


I can only drink one cup of coffee. Adrenaline is my best friend....it's what keeps me up and going.

Then it's time for a little  then


----------



## cretebaby

TCLA;783710 said:


> Adrenaline is my best friend....:


Same here,

Coffee just makes me have to pee


----------



## ATV Plow King

TCLA;783710 said:


> I can only drink one cup of coffee. Adrenaline is my best friend....it's what keeps me up and going.
> 
> Then it's time for a little  then


I can have a couple then it doesent do anything then i go for some sweets. then adrenaline kicks in then and music thats the best


----------



## 2COR517

I have a heated coffee cup. It works great, and helps me pace my coffee drinking. I'm somewhat of a compulsive eater, It's a wonder I don't weigh 300 pounds.


----------



## MileHigh

can't wait to clear some lots again.


----------



## Skid Mark

i can't wait for the snow either i miss that fluffy powder


----------



## 4x4Farmer

grandview;783706 said:


> I don't really miss it that much!


im with grandview on this one, my back already hurts just thinking about sitting in that loader for days at a time!


----------



## tls22

Is it winter yet?

http://s250.photobucket.com/player....ms/gg278/tls22/3-2-09part4.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1


----------



## fordpsd

yea cant wait for next season


----------



## the new boss 92

i miss the winter and and sitting in my truck for a day or two at a time.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

4x4 farmer,

How is everything going for you guys since the flooding. Don't hear much about it on the news any more. Hope you guys made out safe and sound


----------



## 4x4Farmer

lawnproslawncar;784312 said:


> 4x4 farmer,
> 
> How is everything going for you guys since the flooding. Don't hear much about it on the news any more. Hope you guys made out safe and sound


well, we made it though the spring. The water finally went down and we got every acre seeded belive it or not. But now the other night they got 6-12 inches of rain about 30 miles south of us so all that water has to go north. The rivers have taken out all of our low lieing river fields, buts that only about 40 acres lost, so it could have been much worse. The river is suppose to crest later this week and start droping, so we are looking forward to that and need some warmer dryer days!!!


----------



## grandview

tls22;784151 said:


> Is it winter yet?
> 
> http://s250.photobucket.com/player....ms/gg278/tls22/3-2-09part4.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1


It was last week in NJ, Timmy, you must of slept through it!


----------



## Alaska Boss

It's coming,.... this was yesterday, on June 21st,... summer solstice,... just to the south of my house,... :bluebounc


----------



## ABES

a week of mowing in 90-100 degree weather really got me thinking about plowing some snow.


----------



## Chrisxl64

Siggggggh, truck upgrades still under way, the itch gets a little bit stronger everyday.


----------



## ATV Plow King

Chrisxl64;785092 said:


> Siggggggh, truck upgrades still under way, the itch gets a little bit stronger everyday.


Your no the only one going through withdraw. I feel like a 5/ye heroin addict that just went cold turkey. WE NEED SNOWWWW:yow!::yow!:


----------



## AndyTblc

Just thought I throw some pics up, I'm getting sick of the hot weather and cutting grass, though I do like camping and boating, but gotta make money to do that.


----------



## ATV Plow King

Looks good. How muh snowfall do you guys get on avg.. And how do you like the sno way?


----------



## AndyTblc

Average for grand rapid is 72 inches, but we always get more than that.


----------



## ATV Plow King

AndyTblc;785158 said:


> Average for grand rapid is 72 inches, but we always get more than that.


Must be nice . we get like mabi 40 on a good year


----------



## AndyTblc

It's very nice to have a bunch of snow.


----------



## ATV Plow King

AndyTblc;785207 said:


> It's very nice to have a bunch of snow.


I know im thinking of moving north to experience some real snow.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

ugh i want snow lol. this heat is killing me


----------



## AndyTblc

ATV Plow King;785209 said:


> I know im thinking of moving north to experience some real snow.


Move to Marquette, they get tons of snow up there


----------



## ATV Plow King

Is that in MI


----------



## AndyTblc

Yeah, in the U.P. not the L.P.


----------



## fireside

Just something to think about only 8 more weeks of summer left. Only 4 more months before i can take the toys back out of hiding.Contract and bids are starting to go out each day is one more day closer to winter. I hate the summer i go the the shop and look at all the plows and remember when i made money and did not get all sweaty doing it.


----------



## ATV Plow King

You just made a (bright side) to a sad thing called summer:yow!:


GO WINTER


----------



## Banksy

I hope we get a couple storms like we did last winter. It was easy pushing at only 3-6 inches average for the two storms.

This will now be the back up truck.









This will be the main truck and I'd like to put a sander in it.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

ATV Plow King;785416 said:


> You just made a (bright side) to a sad thing called summer:yow!:
> 
> GO WINTER


if you want the most snow in the northeast go up to Tug Hill in Lewis county in NY... make sure to bring a v with yea though, they average in excess of 200" a year in some places on the hill snowiest place east of the rockies. in a 24 hour period the town of redfield set a record getting 77" of snow and that single storm set a record of 95" dumped on em. there highes single season is 346.1" that equals almost 29 feet of snow! awesome awesome snowmobile trails up there too, its bout an hour from where i live to get to the east side of the hill.

go to google.com and go under images and type in tug hill snow if you dont believe it, youll see some nice pics.


----------



## ATV Plow King

LawnProLandscapes;785489 said:


> if you want the most snow in the northeast go up to Tug Hill in Lewis county in NY... make sure to bring a v with yea though, they average in excess of 200" a year in some places on the hill snowiest place east of the rockies. in a 24 hour period the town of redfield set a record getting 77" of snow and that single storm set a record of 95" dumped on em. there highes single season is 346.1" that equals almost 29 feet of snow! awesome awesome snowmobile trails up there too, its bout an hour from where i live to get to the east side of the hill.
> 
> go to google.com and go under images and type in tug hill snow if you dont believe it, youll see some nice pics.


That would be sick. but i would like somewere with a 4-5 foot avg a year. Like 4-5 onw foot storms would be perfect.


----------



## 2COR517

ATV Plow King;785503 said:


> That would be sick. but i would like somewere with a 4-5 foot avg a year. Like 4-5 onw foot storms would be perfect.


I would rather have 12-15 4 inch storms. Same amount of snow, much more profitable and easier on equipment.


----------



## ATV Plow King

2COR517;785508 said:


> I would rather have 12-15 4 inch storms. Same amount of snow, much more profitable and easier on equipment.


Good point.


----------



## cretebaby

I will take it however it falls.


----------



## Banksy

Amen to that!


----------



## georgekonyev

Cant wait to see 12+ in jersey for 2009 Season got alrady 132 Customers lined up


----------



## ATV Plow King

georgekonyev;785638 said:


> cant wait to see 12+ in jersey for 2009 season got alrady 132 customers lined up


dont jinxx us!!


----------



## georgekonyev

Ohh sorry im just so excited


----------



## ATV Plow King

georgekonyev;785652 said:


> Ohh sorry im just so excited


Your not the only one. Iv bee dreaming about plowingpayup the past few nights


----------



## snowman4

I start missing the snow about this time of year too! In this pic I am taking a corner in March of 2008 in Ottawa, Ontario. Here I'm pushing about 60cm of snow. We had one storm of about 58 cm this day but the day before we got 30cm (12 inches). When we starte dplowing our beats most of us we're only about half way through when they sent us home to get some rest to be able to plow the big storm. The second half of my route had over 60cm of snow on it! The grader is only a 710, not very powerful, not very heavy but nice and comfortable and handles well. It was a great machine to start with.


----------



## 2COR517

ATV Plow King;785660 said:


> Your not the only one. Iv bee dreaming about plowingpayup the past few nights


I literally had a dream about plowing this week. Sadly, I can't remember the details.


----------



## Camden

That's a cool pic snowman4 :salute: I love seeing all the snow!


----------



## Grass Master

Last years first snow fall, October 26th.


----------



## ATV Plow King

Grass Master;793930 said:


> Last years first snow fall, October 26th.


Thats my Birthday. ^^


----------



## ServiceOnSite

with the crappy summer we have had this year ive been looking forward to making some $$ plowing


----------



## jadyejr

ServiceOnSite;794029 said:


> with the crappy summer we have had this year ive been looking forward to making some $$ plowing


tell me about it..............


----------



## Banksy

I'll take a repeat of last winter here. Plowed 2 storms and that's awesome for this area.


----------



## asps4u

I woke up excited this morning that it snowed!! Than I looked out the window and realized that it was all a dream and we're not even close.:crying: Very cruel joke by my sub-conscious.:realmad:


----------



## 91AK250

back on sept 26th '09 a few weeks ago i got a small dose of the white stuff. makes me want more!


----------



## Gregg1987

hrm looks like fun =p cant wait to try plowing !


----------



## Mark Oomkes

2COR517;783777 said:


> I have a heated coffee cup. It works great, and helps me pace my coffee drinking. I'm somewhat of a compulsive eater, It's a wonder I don't weigh 300 pounds.


That and the lack of teeth. :waving:

Popcorn anyone? Scotty?


----------



## cretebaby

Mark Oomkes;822551 said:


> That and the lack of teeth. :waving:
> 
> Popcorn anyone? Scotty?


:laughing:


----------

